# wüsstest



## LaU_

Hällo!
Buena la verdad que no sé mucho alemán,asi que os preguntaré en español.¿podríais decirme qué significa esta frase,si es que significa algo?:
"wenn du wüsstest"
Muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## titihinrichsen

cuando tu quieras.......


----------



## LaU_

vale!muchas gracias!!


----------



## uguban

titihinrichsen said:


> cuando tu quieras.......


 
Perdona, pero no es correcto. Significa: "Si (lo) supieras ..."


----------



## titihinrichsen

ah tienes razón!!!!! perdón por la confusión!!!!!
wüsstest, viene del wissen (saber)


----------



## heidita

Eso, ugu tiene razón: 

¡¡Si tú supieras....!!!!

En este caso se suele decir el pronombre.


----------



## LaU_

Ok,no hay problema.muchas gracias a todos.y perdonad,otra dudaor qué no se pone el verbo en la segunda posición?debería ser así no?
bueno,espero que me podáis responder.
gracias


----------



## Aurin

Con "wenn" se introduce una frase subordinada y hay otra regla que dice que en las frases subordinadas el verbo va al final.


----------



## heidita

LaU_ said:


> Ok,no hay problema. Muchas gracias a todos. Y perdonad, otra duda: ¿Por qué no se pone el verbo en la segunda posición? ¿Debería ser así no?
> Bueno, espero que me podáis responder.
> Gracias


 
La frase no es una pregunta, Lau, de ahí que no está el verbo en segunda posición, como tú dices, o sea, delante del sujeto.


----------

